# Snoop Dogg Invests In "Blunt Magic" Weed Deodorizer



## FruityBud (Feb 12, 2011)

At this point in any of our lives, it's pointless to acknowledge the fact that Snoop Dogg is a advocate for the chronic, but his recent hop on this little weed-inspired business venture is a bit comical, and worth checking out. In conjunction with marijuana paraphernalia company VIP Ventures, Snoop's hopped on board to promote their latest product: a deodorizing spray, dubbed 'Blunt Magic,' that not only masks the smell of marijuana, but enhances the taste of a the user's choice of blunt selected for smoking.

The all-natural FDA-approved (funny) spray sales at a fair $7 price, coming in both blueberry and grape flavors, and, upon being sprayed over your latest purchase of green, ensures that your smoking experience will be not only enhanced, but less liable to be sniffed out by "the man."

In the press release following his stake being set in the product, Snoop said "Roll 'Doggy-style' with Blunt Magic and see what it do. Check out our product online and in specialty smoke shops and let me know what you think."

These things are always a bust, so lets start taking bets now to see how many people get arrested over putting their confidence into the "miracle" spray.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/668nufx*


----------



## sawhse (Feb 12, 2011)

Should I not be surprised, this coming from the dog himself....woof woof lol. I love blunts but i don't think I will jump on this product!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2011)

ive got a bottle of that stuff but would never ever spray it on anything but clothes or in the air...it does work really good tho!!!!!


----------



## BudBlogs (Feb 25, 2013)

I was just in Vegas last weekend for the convention. Saw two guys chiefing inside a casino at a table. I swear we could not smell a thing. They said get blunt magic, they're selling it at the convention this weekend. 

I screwed up trying to spray and burn. You gotta let it dry before you burn. I will admit i'm not spraying this on my AK or my kush but I don't burn blunts often either.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

The only smell I wanna cover up is my Girls Flowering.


----------



## fellowsped (Feb 25, 2013)

I would never spray something like that on my delicious herbs as far as covering up smell nothing beats ozium


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 25, 2013)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> I would never spray something like that on my delicious herbs as far as covering up smell nothing beats ozium



ozium works really well. i use that when i go on vacation, so i can smoke in the hotel bathroom. i'm a big fan of candles though, even though they dont eliminate smells. a friend of mine makes soy candles. if your into burning candles, and haven't tried out soy candles. i suggest you do. they burn twice as long as paraffin candles. blueberry cheesecake in the bedroom, and banana nut bread in the living room.                         :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2013)

^ going to look into making these... The misses loves stuff like that. T- y sb


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 26, 2013)

Snoops a punk, don't buy his stuff. Remember when he jumped off the train and slammed herb, sayin' it was bad?


----------



## cubby (Feb 26, 2013)

I fail to see how spraying my perfectly good weed with some chemical will improve it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

Snoop Dog can bite me. I aint given that guy one cent of my hard earned money.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2013)

Ummm....guys, it's Snoop Lion now.


----------



## cubby (Feb 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Ummm....guys, it's Snoop Lion now.





whether or not he's truthful has nothing to do with it..........


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2013)

Yuck.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol


----------



## tyrone x (May 14, 2013)

snoop dogg no longer endoreses this garbage because of all the problems it is causing people. in fact he said he would sue them if they keep using his name, which is why they lost bluntmagic.com and apparently the owner, andy husdon doesnt pay his bills either, http://jason.groupjustice (dot) com/gjcases/overview/11. We are looking to sue the owners of VIP Ventures, the devious creators of this disgusting poison and found they are real scumbags. their product sent me to the hospital for noxious smoke inhallation!!! It left an oily coating on my lungs and i couldnt breath!!! who know what the long term effects of this are! and budblogs post above is fake. he didnt see anyone at a casino table, he wrotes on other sites about this product so i assume he is the one pushing this crap! snoop not only took their website bluntmagic.com, he made them post retractions on thebluntmagic.com. this stuff is pure poison. you have been warned!


----------

